# Detuning Pedals - Van Halen



## ArtDecade (Jan 11, 2013)

Are there any pedals that specialize in detuning? I know that it is a feature on many harmonizers (Eventide, Boss PS, etc), but I don't need a lot of the other functions. I am just looking to get that Van Halen detuned sound without having to spend a fortune.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 11, 2013)

Morpheus Droptune?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 11, 2013)

No, not dive bombs. Ha!

It is a chorus technique that detunes the signal +/- 5 (or 10 or 15) cents to fatten the tone without the modulation. Its like adding width to the signal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, I thought you meant the detune thing like on Me Wise Magic or Get Up. 

Mooer Micro Pitch Box Harmony Detune Pitch Shift Guitar Effects Pedal at AMS


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Jan 11, 2013)

Chroma Stereo Chorus - Neunaber Technology Effects


----------



## dimezakkrandykirk (Jan 13, 2013)

the morpheus drop tune. another option would be the whammy d-tune. it's the same price i think as the morpheus pedal except that you can also make the pitch go up (like using a capo) and it also has a normal whammy pedal attatched to it.


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2013)

When you say "detune pedal" most people on here are going to assume you mean a pedal to drop the whole pitch of the guitar like making a 6 string sound like a 7 string, etc...

For the effect you mean, I don't know of any unit that just does that since it is a sub-feature of pitch shifters. It looks like one was posted above, but it isn't much cheaper than a full pitch shifter. I think I would just look at getting pitch shifter, or a multi unit that contains a good pitch shifter. Maybe something digitech....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

Shask said:


> For the effect you mean, I don't know of any unit that just does that since it is a sub-feature of pitch shifters. It looks like one was posted above, but it isn't much cheaper than a full pitch shifter. I think I would just look at getting pitch shifter, or a multi unit that contains a good pitch shifter. Maybe something digitech....



Only ones I can think of are the Boss PS6, Digitech Whammy, and the one above.


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only ones I can think of are the Boss PS6, Digitech Whammy, and the one above.



Yeah, those are all "pitch shifters". There are a ton of those that contain that effect, but I cant think of anything that ONLY does that effect.

Lots of multis do that.... Digitech RP series, Line 6 HD series, Line 6 M series, Zoom G series, TC Electronic Nova series, etc.... not to mention the stand alone pedals like the Eventide Pitchfactor. But, those are all full-functioning pitch shifters....


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2013)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Chroma Stereo Chorus - Neunaber Technology Effects



That is pretty cool looking. I am sure that would work well, but it definitely isnt cheap.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jan 13, 2013)

The Morpheus DropTune does not sound good and will not do what he needs. Unless I'm missing something, it only tunes down in increments of half steps or an octave. I didn't like mine much at all and it can't go down just a few cents.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

Shask said:


> That is pretty cool looking. I am sure that would work well, but it definitely isnt cheap.



Mooer Micro Pitch Box Harmony Detune Pitch Shift Guitar Effects Pedal at AMS


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mooer Micro Pitch Box Harmony Detune Pitch Shift Guitar Effects Pedal at AMS



The problem is, the Van Halen sound is basically -8 cents on one side, +8 cents on the other side, and one side has a 10-20ms delay. 30%~ish mix. Something like that anyways  Not many units can do that unless they are a full featured pitch shifter.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, what does EVH use to get that effect? I would think that's a logical starting point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Well, what does EVH use to get that effect? I would think that's a logical starting point.



Eventide H-3000.

Something else that comes to mind is the BOSS HR-2. The Harmonizer sucks, but if you use it for a detuning chorus effect by setting side A down one and side B up one, you get something that works.

They usually sell between $50 - $120 on eBay.

EDIT: Fuck that, the price went up for them quite a bit


----------



## Damo707 (Jan 13, 2013)

The digitech whammy actually does have a detune chorus like setting. Unless your after a chorus phaser or flanger which will all detune the signal if the mix is set high.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 14, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Are there any pedals that specialize in detuning? I know that it is a feature on many harmonizers (Eventide, Boss PS, etc), but I don't need a lot of the other functions. I am just looking to get that Van Halen detuned sound without having to spend a fortune.


 
Far as I know that function is always bundled with other effects. Your best bet for simplicity is one of the BOSS PS series.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 14, 2013)

I ended up ordering the Neunaber Chroma Chorus. The detuning (micro-pitch) reminded me most of the 5150 record. I know I won't be able to get the same total effect without the delays, but it should be close enough for rock-n-roll... or in this case, Van Halen!


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe the PS series Boss pedals Eric Christian mentioned do delay as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2013)

Necky379 said:


> I believe the PS series Boss pedals Eric Christian mentioned do delay as well.



They do. They just dont come cheap.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jan 14, 2013)

Shask said:


> The problem is, the Van Halen sound is basically -8 cents on one side, +8 cents on the other side, and one side has a 10-20ms delay. 30%~ish mix. Something like that anyways  Not many units can do that unless they are a full featured pitch shifter.


 
The Pod HD is really the only thing coming to mind that will do ALL of this.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah dude my HD500 rulez, jus sayin


----------



## Shask (Jan 15, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> The Pod HD is really the only thing coming to mind that will do ALL of this.



The pitch block in the Axe-FX will do it, but of course that is way out of range with the price of this thread.....


----------

